# Kai Sai Yim Wing Chung



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

What diferenciates this from other styles of Wing Chun?

I did a quick search online, and found only a few mentions of it, most noticibly this lineage chart for a Sifu Mills :
http://www.angelfire.com/fl4/kskf/lineage.htm

One of our members, Pat, mentioned in another thread that he studied this, and that the art was founded by Christopher G. Casey.

I did a quick look at Mr. Casey and found alot of info.  He was a very active practitioner, with a number of influences.  He passed in 1986, leaving a growing organization.

According to the  Chinese Boxing Federation website, Mr. Casey studied Wing Chun under Lo Man Kam, nephew of Master Yip Man.
http://www.chineseboxing.com

Theres a lot of interesting info in there, especially the Lo Man Kam section. http://www.chineseboxing.com/pages/People/lomankam.html

The CBF site looks to be full of some good info.
:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 24, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=162093#post162093


----------



## Pat (Sep 24, 2003)

This is really freaking me out. I had no idea that the way we train in Wing Chun is different from every one else's methods. I really feel like an out cast now. Believe me I didn't know. 
:drinkbeer


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't worry about it.  Contrary to popular belief, there is no 'right way', just whats right for you.

Obviously, your system is derived from a parrent, with other influenced mixed in to 'plug the gaps' that the founder percieved.  I've heard of others doing the same thing in many other arts.

:asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm going to have to disagree with you, Bob, in that while there may be many things that are not good or better, but just "different," there are some things that are definitely much less effective than others.

Take, for example, the double Wu Sao guard or the Tahn Sao.  Both must be done at a certain angle to be of any use.  In some schools or lineages, both are held almost horizontal to the body -- where they are virtually useless and an invitation to broken fingers.  That is an example where a difference is also a very real lack.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

True.   What if one doesn't have the required flexibility though?

I think theres a difference between 'wrong' and 'adapted to you'.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 24, 2003)

That's true, too.  I believe very strongly in adapting the art to the individual.  We had one young lady at our school, for example, who had limited movement in one wrist due to surgery.  There were certain techniques she simply could not do because of that wrist;  where necessary, Sifu Iglesias taught her alternative methods that were also viable but could be performed despite the problem.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

So the key here is, altered, but viable, and still true to the 'concepts' of the art?

If I think about the example you cited, and follow it right...the positioning of their technique negated the benifits of the idea and opened them up to additional damaged.

(sorry if I seem to be a little dense today...dealing with a major migrane, so just double checking..thanks!  )


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, that is a very accurate assessment, Bob.


----------



## Pat (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Don't worry about it.  Contrary to popular belief, there is no 'right way', just whats right for you.
> 
> Obviously, your system is derived from a parrent, with other influenced mixed in to 'plug the gaps' that the founder percieved.  I've heard of others doing the same thing in many other arts.
> ...


Thank you for this Bob. (If I may call you Bob.)  It makes me feel a little better about staying around and chatting.  This is also a fair statement about our system.:drinkbeer


----------



## Phil Elmore (Sep 25, 2003)

Did you miss the follow-up discussion?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pat _
> *Thank you for this Bob. (If I may call you Bob.)  It makes me feel a little better about staying around and chatting. *



Please do! We all benefit from a diversity of opinions and approaches. That's what gives us things to discuss!


----------

